# The Real ID Act of 2005



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

This is a link to the Massachusetts BA and an overview on this anti-immigration provision. Interesting reading and alot of information.....

http://www.massbar.org/publications/lawyersjournal/article.php?c_id=1037514511&vt=2&plate=print


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey Crew,

What do you guys think about this? I like the general idea of the card, because it would probably disrupt quite a bit of travel by illegals. I wouldn't really mind getting the documents together, and waiting in line a little longer either. I think illegal immigration is one of the greatest threats to our national security today, and this may put a huge dent in it. The only thing I don't like, is the social security number being printed on the card. I can see that leading to quite a bit of identity theft. Given that this will be part of your license, and MA now provides the opportunity for "S" numbers, I'd like to see that integrated in to the federal ID plan. Thoughts?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm very much against this.

Look security is one thing, a federal ID is an entirely different animal.

Knowing how the Federal Gov't works...do you REALLY trust your info to one more database? Do you really think that it's going to be "more secure"?

I am all for standarizing a D/L and tieing them into one big database...but there is no need to store and mine this information one more place.

Just remember many of the terrorists were here "basically" legally and it's not going to stop a US citizen that has a legal ID from blowing shit up. Guys like Timothy McVeigh or a disenfranchized US citizen who buys into the terrorist rhetoric is going to blow shit up anyway...this will just make things "worse" in terms of "detection"...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

PearlOnyx said:


> ...I think illegal immigration is one of the greatest threats to our national security today


I'm with you on that Pearl, but it's not "one of" the greatest threats - it's THE greatest threat to our national security in my opinion. If Mexico isn't sealed off, what is to prevent Al Qaeda or any other America hating POS from sneaking across the border with a dirty bomb, vial of ricin, or any other method of hate? It's one on the short list of reasons I really dislike W. He hasn't pushed for full-on Conservatives to the Supreme Court, and his anti-immigration stance (or actually; lack thereof) is repellent. I can abide most of W's foibles, but those 2 I cannot. We need Conservatives on the bench to preserve our way of life and we need to seal the borders IMMEDIATELY - if not sooner.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

"Basically Legally" not sure what that means either they are illegal or not. I think its a great idea, too many dam illegals coming here and doing/planning god knows what. No system is perfect, nor will it ever be so I don't think that is relevant, it will have its flaws as any thing else does and over time a problems can be weeded out to make it work more smoothly, not perfect. I feel that it will be a very good system, and a better way of tracking people. I have nothing to hide, I don't want some fuck blowing up our land or sneaking across the borders and getting by, so If certain types of restrictions, procedures, policies or whatever like the new ID system can be put in place, then so be it, everything has its price.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

SOT,

Despite the threat of domestic terrorism carried out by US Citizens, the majority of the US terrorist threats still come from non-citizens. I see your point. This will not stop all terrorism, but is a tool to deter it. As far as information security, the US government already has all of the information contained on this card already. We are not giving them anything that they already don't know. We are simply standardizing it nationally.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

If they have all this information already, then it's pretty east to collect it and not build another database and system to mine it. As well the cost of the system will eventually be pushed back to the states.

It's very simple, every state has a D/L and a state ID card of some sort. Standardize them and move forward.

As well the other concern is that now private companies will ahve access of some sort or another to more and combined personal information. Having a wall between things like SSN and D/L number are important.

Lastly, if we continue to give up freedoms in the name of "safety" then we have gained nothing.

QUOTE=PearlOnyx]SOT,

Despite the threat of domestic terrorism carried out by US Citizens, the majority of the US terrorist threats still come from non-citizens. I see your point. This will not stop all terrorism, but is a tool to deter it. As far as information security, the US government already has all of the information contained on this card already. We are not giving them anything that they already don't know. We are simply standardizing it nationally.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

As far as private companies having your SSN and or DL, they already do!!


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

MACOP,

I'm not necessarily concerned about private companies having my numbers, but more about private citizens. I don't know about you, but I don't like handing out my SS number to store clerks, or my debit card number to the pizza guy over the phone. Not to say that private companies couldn't do something shady with your information, but I'm more concerned with the lone individual.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Well when I said that I was also suggesting the lone indivisual can get your SSN# anyway. How you may ask, well i'm sure some employees of those companies make use of the information they come into contact with for purposes they houldnt. Like or example a gas station atendant, or store clerk you give your credit card to to pay for something, who can save the carbons or make some record of the sale and use the information to buy goods over the phone or online. There is no way to completley protect your informaton, it sucks but thats the way it is.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yes but in the end is there a real need to have ONE MORE way for them to get my SSN#? and all my info in one shot? Nope.



Macop said:


> Well when I said that I was also suggesting the lone indivisual can get your SSN# anyway. How you may ask, well i'm sure some employees of those companies make use of the information they come into contact with for purposes they houldnt. Like or example a gas station atendant, or store clerk you give your credit card to to pay for something, who can save the carbons or make some record of the sale and use the information to buy goods over the phone or online. There is no way to completley protect your informaton, it sucks but thats the way it is.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Well, I can understand you point but I an willing to take that extra risk, for the following reason I ststed before.

Posted by Macop

I don't want some fuck blowing up our land or sneaking across the borders and getting by, so If certain types of restrictions, procedures, policies or whatever like the new ID system can be put in place, then so be it, everything has its price.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

My concern is that it will do exactly the opposite...it will make us more complacent, and is just a bandaid. At some point after all these measures are in place...there will be a cottage industry and underground system to circumvent the various travel restrictions.

Try this, when you get a new credit card, don't sing it and see how long before someone actually gig's you on it....


----------

